# Calling all anime lovers!!!



## Michimon (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey! This goes out to any anime lovers on this site!

Do you like anime? If so, drop me a line! I'd so love to make friends with people who share my passion for anime  It's a huge part of my life, so of course it would be amazing to become lifelong friends with fellow anime freaks haha! I wanna know what your favourite series are, favourite mangas, etc... Or, if you don't know much about anime and have always wanted to get into it, I'd love to share some of my favourite series with you!

Whoever you are, I'd love to get to know you ;D Arigatou!


----------



## Vividly (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm definitely an anime freak.  Pleasure to meet you!

Might check out the 'Entertainment' or 'Geek Central' sub-forums here. There's a lot of others that i have also recently discovered. ^.^


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I love anime!!! Recently I just finished Psycho Pass. Others I have watched include Mirai Nikki, Death Note, Code Geass, Fate Zero, Monster, and Full Metal Alchemist!


----------



## kisarose (Jun 23, 2013)

I love anime too. I've seen quite a few series.  Waiting for more episodes of Ore Monogatari to come out. I'm a sucker for those comedy/slice of life animes.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I love anime quite a bit, I'd love to talk with you about it sometime. I'm currently watching Clannad, It's been pretty great so far.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Sep 7, 2014)

I love:

One Piece (Zoro<3)
Death Note (Light<3)
and started watching naruto atm.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like one piece but it's been going so slow now with this arc.


----------



## kwrwade (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm a big anime geek. Nice to meet you! According to My Anime List, I've completed 67 series. My all time favorite favorite? Blue Exorcise, Steins;Gate, FLCL, Knights of Sidonia, Welcome to the NHK, and the Tenchi Muyo series. Though Attack on Titan, Gurren Lagann, Angel Beats, Another, Tokyo Magnitude 8.0, Clannad, Eden of the East, Code Geass, and Kill la Kill deserve an honorable mention in my book. I'm currently finishing up on the second season of Sword Art Online (its taking me awhile because it isn't as good as the first). I also started watching Death Parade in the past couple of weeks - it looks like it might be pretty good.


----------



## hermitlife (May 11, 2015)

Yes, a big fan indeed, but more so a bigger shipper(my otp is ichiruki). Haven't been watching any animes lately, the last series I watched was Mermaid Saga( yeah i know, it's pretty old)-pretty good if you asked me. And as of current, I've been delving in some korean manhwa and webcomics and of course reading fanfiction. My favourite anime would be bleach, favourite manga: 337 byooshi, favourite manhwa:hannune banhada, favourite webcomic: Cherry boy, that girl. haha,what some of your favourites? ^_^


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I like anime but I suck at talking about it.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

zashiki warashi said:


> Hey Steiner, tell me about those chinese cartoons that you like to watch. :3


Uh um splash water become girl desu uh. Kama hame and uh um uh *flustered*.










I actually have watched a good amount of anime. My list is huge. Be impressed.

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/SteinerofThule

Just don't expect me to remember names and stuff.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a few series under my belt, but don't feel hardcore enough to call myself an anime lover. Like tv/cartoons in general, there's a lot of crap.

*DB/DBZ* (Couldn't get through GT all the way.)
*Outlaw Star* and *Angel Links*.
*Elfen Lied*
*FLCL*
*Cowboy Bebop*

I have *Deathnote* boxset, and of course it pops up on Netflix as soon as I buy it. And I just ordered *Serial Experiment: Lain*. I remember staying up late as a kid and watching it and not understanding it. Heh. Helped inspire The Matrix, so I'm giving it another shot. This time I'll watch it all in order.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet (Mar 2, 2015)

love anime, but I always start shows and drop them or randomly watch a couple episodes. 

last year i watched Psycho Pass 2, Rage of Bahamut, One week friends, Sabagebu, Kill la kill, Garo, Selector Infected Wixoss, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, & Tokyo Ghoul 

never really had conversations with other people.... I like to keep my power lvl hidden!


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I love anime...but mostly romance anime. lol I use to like stuff like Naruto ...


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

xxxHolic, Steins;Gate, Eden of the East, Welcome to the NHK, Durarara!, Ghost in the Shell, Black Lagoon, Gosick, Darker than Black.

And a million more I just can't remember at the moment. 

Oh well. It's all going to be daijoubu.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I like anime. I've gotten into it relatively recently and I don't watch it all that often for various reasons, but some series' that I've enjoyed include Code Geass <3 Death Note <3 Tokyo Ghoul, and Noragami.

I plan to watch Fairy Tail, Fullmetal Alchemist and possibly Watamote, as well as others in the future.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

zashiki warashi said:


> 26.3% ;_;
> Anyways, you've got a MAL friend request coming your way.


Weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

I've just got into anime quite recently. So far I've only completed a couple of series, and am in the middle of a lot more! Mostly watching Naruto at the moment, but I really like Natsume Yuujinchou and Mushishi as well


----------



## AT7 (Mar 20, 2011)

I cant believe no one has mentioned High School of the Dead. That has to be my favorite. I need to finish watching Cat Planet Cuties. I've only seen the first 2 ep.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I love anime! My favourite anime would be natsume yuujinchou.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

AT7 said:


> I cant believe no one has mentioned High School of the Dead. That has to be my favorite. I need to finish watching Cat Planet Cuties. I've only seen the first 2 ep.


I like HSotD. I was actually reading it before it became an anime but I am sort meh about how it has been on perma hiatus. Would be cool if they started it back up but I'm doubting that they will.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I've been in love with anime for four years now, finally got my lazy *** to watch Attack On Titan, which I liked. My favorite animes are as follows: Welcome To the N.H.K, Daily Lives Of Highschool Boys and Angel Beats. I'd love to be your friend. >u<


----------

